# Steam tips



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Still messing about with 2 hole and 4 hole tips, and at the weekend I blocked up one of the holes of the 4 hole tip with a toothpick and got my

best results yet.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe we need to get Reiss to make a 3 tip then?

I had a good run with the 2 tip but my last few milky drinks I've ****** up badly, I never drink milky drinks (only making them for family / friends) which really doesn't help.

I might swap the 2 hole out for the 4 hole 1mm tip next time and see how that goes.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Maybe we need to get Reiss to make a 3 tip then?
> 
> I was thinking this.
> 
> ...


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

a tip when talking about tips - talking about the number of holes alone is meaningless as it is the total surface area that counts

for any given surface area it is easier to manage if that area is spread/distributed over a larger number of holes

for example, we are hoping to offer a 6 x 1mm hole tip when we get some new machinery set up later this year, that i think will work quite well when working with 200mL or more of milk

however, its also true that experienced baristas can texture milk to a high standard with a witch's broomstick if that's all they have to hand

(i'm not one of those who can btw)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

sounds good!


----------

